# Spoolsv.exe hangs when in automatic mode



## AtSea (Jan 6, 2006)

Our server is a Dell PowerEdge 1800 running Microsoft Server 2003, Small Business Edition. Our copier, a Canon ir 4570 PCL, is used to print large jobs and capture the costs by account, using Netspot Accountant.

We recently lost the ability too print to the copier. Each attempt, whether from the server or a client, hangs. Our IT consultant was unable to fix it, but suggested I install Service Pack in the hope that would clear the problem. It hasn't. 

Here are the symptoms:

The print spooler service doesn't start when the server is rebooted, resulting in an error message in the event log. If I go into Services and disable then re-enable the print spooler service, I can run one task with the service start-up set to automatic. After one task, either a print job or installing that printer on a client, I am unable to print to the copier from either the server or a client. All attempts simply hang until I close the application trying to print and go through the disable/re-enable/start sequence again. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Gratefully yours, 

AtSea

PS The issue predates our oldest backup.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Could it be a firewall conflict?


----------

